# Sorry for the downtime!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Well that turned into a pretty bad afternoon! :cursing:

Sorry everyone for the unscheduled downtime, a "minor" upgrade created a shedload of problems that took hours to resolve.

Hopefully everything is now all good.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

You will be. I ended up looking on bodybuilding.com.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for sorting it out.

Have a good evening.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Unacceptable lad. I actually had to talk to my girlfriend.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

@Lorian you ok lol??


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Was walking into walls and s**t, my life crashed..


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

I discovered to have a family... They seem pretty fun tbh.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Unacceptable lad. I actually had to talk to my girlfriend.


 I ended having sex with my GF, result.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

My knob is now swollen and hurts

Not really. Too busy watching arsenal win, ye ha. Won't win it but beats a sore swollen knob


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Bignath4607 said:


> True story ?


 yes


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

karbonk said:


> @Lorian you ok lol??


 I'm much better now that I'm looking at a working forum rather than a black screen telling me everthings broken :lol:


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Lorian said:


> I'm much better now that I'm looking at a working forum rather than a black screen telling me everthings broken :lol:


 well at least you have decent folks keeping you up to date,


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

thought id been banned lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

At least there's no spam this morning :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herb said:


> thought id been banned lol


Same lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got sex twice.....cheers Lorian lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Had to actually speak to the misses when we went out


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Had sex for about 3-4 hours in bed on and off, refreshing in between sessions.

Needed something to occupy myself!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

pschmidt said:


> cool story bro.


 huehuehue.

Misc boring you today fella so you decided to pay UKM a visit?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

I resorted to doing some work yesterday in work because of this!


----------

